# Electric Chute



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm on the fence on buying a new HSS blower. One of the reasons is because of the electric chute control. The concern is that it is electric, not mechanical, and if it fails then the blower could be near useless depending on what position it fails in.

I read somewhere that the chute control motors are the same motors used to operate the car windows in a Honda Civic. Whether that is true or not, for the sake of argument lets say that it is. Window motor failures, in my experience are not common - which is good. But now the motor is being exposed to extreme temperatures and water. It just doesn't sit good with me.

What say you?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

nafterclifen said:


> I'm on the fence on buying a new HSS blower. One of the reasons is because of the electric chute control. The concern is that it is electric, not mechanical, and if it fails then the blower could be near useless depending on what position it fails in.
> 
> I read somewhere that the chute control motors are the same motors used to operate the car windows in a Honda Civic. Whether that is true or not, for the sake of argument lets say that it is. Window motor failures, in my experience are not common - which is good. But now the motor is being exposed to extreme temperatures and water. It just doesn't sit good with me.
> 
> What say you?


These HSS's are really nice machines and I would hope they would use quality parts especially at their price point. That being said I have heard the chute motors used on snowblowers can be those used on windshield wipers to vending machines. It is a potential Achilles Heel , I think only MTD built units offer a manual override on their chutes that are motor driven.

If it is a big concern you may want to look at the Ariens Hydro Pro series these are great machines that will get the job done.

All the best.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

It's a proven design per se....if you have followed the Honda's overseas, if not. the non-neutered TCD versions that have available in Canada for years, Honda has been utilizing this design forever. I would think if there were any kinks in this design, it would have been implemented on this new HSS series.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nafterclifen said:


> I'm on the fence on buying a new HSS blower. One of the reasons is because of the electric chute control. The concern is that it is electric, not mechanical, and if it fails then the blower could be near useless depending on what position it fails in.
> 
> I read somewhere that the chute control motors are the same motors used to operate the car windows in a Honda Civic. Whether that is true or not, for the sake of argument lets say that it is. Window motor failures, in my experience are not common - which is good. But now the motor is being exposed to extreme temperatures and water. It just doesn't sit good with me.
> 
> What say you?


IMHO it is very well tested and proven system.
At $26 a motor (chute rotation and deflector motors are the same) if you are so concerned, I'd keep a spare motor as a back up and I would get familiar with the process of replacing them in case it is needed.
FYI, I have 2 Yamaha Rickys (early 90's) that have electric chute rotation and the motors may very well be the originals (replacement is nearly $300 for this).

Honda Power Equipment HSS1332A ATD CHUTER MOTOR (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> It's a proven design per se....if you have followed the Honda's overseas, if not. the non-neutered TCD versions that have available in Canada for years, Honda has been utilizing this design forever.


I am aware of the electric chute control being used in other markets but how does one find out about their reliability and function long-term. I haven't been able to do that.

Although the "design" might be proven, it might not be preferred. Case in point - much like the manual chute control. If you're 6' tall, like me, or taller using the HS model then you're probably annoyed by having to bend down to reach the ridiculously low chute rotation control.

The comment to keep an extra motor on hand eased my concern a bit though, especially since it is not expensive.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey HSF, thanks for that post and link. I'll definitely have a spare motor on the shelf with that cost.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> Hey HSF, thanks for that post and links. I'll definitely have a spare motor on the shelf with that cost.


You're welcome.
FYI, most of the parts of the new HSS line of blowers are less expensive than the prior HS series, with some of them being over 50% less. Which is very good (IMHO) as long as quality is still the same.
:blowerhug:


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

The electric chute is not new to Honda. It was already in use on the Canadian models, just not offered in the USA. There are plenty of Canadians on this forum, and I've yet to see a post about an electric chute issue.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

raptorchris said:


> The electric chute is not new to Honda. It was already in use on the Canadian models, just not offered in the USA. There are plenty of Canadians on this forum, and I've yet to see a post about an electric chute issue.


My father had a problem with his 928. Water had got inside one of the motors and corroded it. The only solution was to replace it. I can remember the price of the motor being far north of $100. Maybe close to $200. 

The new HSS chute motors are much cheaper and I plan to have a spare one, hanging on a nail in the garage. 

Jeff


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

I understand that there is 3 years warranty on this, so no rush to stock parts right ? Or is only powertrain covered for 3 years ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

grabber said:


> I understand that there is 3 years warranty on this, so no rush to stock parts right ? Or is only powertrain covered for 3 years ?


All Honda 2-stage snow blowers have a 3-year "bumper-to-bumper" warranty against factory defects in parts and workmanship. This applies equally to residential and commercial operators. See full details at this link:

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/warranty/p-pwl50623-q.pdf


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> All Honda 2-stage snow blowers have a 3-year "bumper-to-bumper" warranty against factory defects in parts and workmanship. This applies equally to residential and commercial operators. See full details at this link:
> 
> http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/warranty/p-pwl50623-q.pdf


Ya, but it doesn't HAVE any bumpers...


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

The electric chute works well. Very quick to respond. Not as choppy as the hand-crank model. I expect it to last as long as long as I own the machine, but from what I could find on this forum replacement motors are priced fairly.


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 27, 2017)

Is the new electric motor the same as the old one because I have a 2008 828 Honda snowblower and the electric motor is dead I'd like to buy a new one and at that price I'll take 2 if it's the same where can I buy one thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Of course there is the potential for a chute motor failure, but it seems to be a rare occurance. Only seen one forum member with an account of one. 

The motors are well protected. They are ressessed nicely under that hood, and they have breathers design to keep moisture out. 

The electric chute is a joy to use and operate. I say it’s worth the risk.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Good warranty. Hondas are pretty reliable. But a break down is usually inconvenient, usually in the middle of a storm. Most times a 2 week wait for repairs at the dealer. Meanwhile your snow needs to be cleared. Nice to have a few parts on the shelf.


----------

